# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Wat is een goede houding?

## peteroomens

Zoals de meeste lezers van mijn column inmiddels wel weten, staat de menselijke houding voor mij centraal. Met enige regelmaat werd mij in de praktijk de vraag gesteld 'wat is een goede houding?'. Mijn antwoord was kort en bondig 'je persoonlijke houding die, met zo min mogelijk energie, geen klachten geeft'.

De kans is groot dat ik op tenen trap, hoe vaak krijgen we niet te horen 'loop rechtop' en 'schouders naar achter'. Of 'kantel je bekken' en 'sta niet met doorgestrekte knieën'. De meeste therapieën gaan uit van een soort 'ideaal model', waarbinnen iedereen moet passen. Soms ook niet altijd logisch. De één dringt aan op buikademhaling, de ander op bekkenkanteling, waarbij de buikspieren juist worden aangespannen. Lijkt me dus lastig. En voor de patiënt: wie moet je nu geloven?

Even vooraf: ik adviseer *niet* om deze oefeningen te weigeren. Heb je er baat bij, gewoon doen. Ik richt me met name tot die patiënten die, ondanks braaf oefenen, geen verbeteringen merken of zelfs meer klachten krijgen. De minste kans op *houdingsklachten* heb je wanneer je met zo min mogelijk energie overeind blijft en voortbeweegt. Aanspannen van de buikspieren voor een betere houding kost bijvoorbeeld extra energie. Feitelijk zouden we over onze voetzolen moeten balanceren tot we onze persoonlijke balans hebben. Verreweg de meesten van ons zullen daar moeite mee hebben of het niet (meer) kunnen.
De in een eerder door mij aangehaalde bijdrage *podoposturale therapie* heeft echter hetzelfde effect. Ik heb deze techniek ruim 25 jaar toegepast en veel, vaak chronische, patiënten kunnen helpen. 

Zelf voer ik geen praktijk meer, maar voor meer informatie ga naar: http://www.posturologie.nl/en/ of google naar podoposturale therapie.

Succes, Peter

----------

